# Thinking about Hinze on Wed 29th



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone heard any reports lately? How will this rain affect it? Do you think it is worth a go.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne I can't join you because of prior commitments but think it well worthwhile at daylight.

About 10 days ago a bloke had a great dawn session from the Mudgeeraba ramp [#4 on map] and with the small water rise after the rain any of the newly covered banks may be worth a go with poppers.

Also best wishes for Monday to you and your wife mate


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes Richo.

As much as I would love some surface action I wouldn't be launching until gentlemans hours as I have to drop Maddi to day care first. Plan to launch about 9am.

Is Nerang Tackle the only place to get a permit nowadays?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Is Nerang Tackle the only place to get a permit nowadays?


I only know there, the ranger, and GCCC offices but there may be others mate


----------

